
Prebuilt Gatsby Portfolio Site - hi_its_trevor
https://github.com/trevorhere/recrootBox
======
hi_its_trevor
Hey there, I built this to help beginning CS students at my school's dev club
get a personal website up and running quickly.

All you need to do is clone it, add your info to this file:

'recrootBox/src/components/ProfileInformation.js' , then just deploy to
netlify.

A few people have found it useful, so I figured I would share it here..

